# first timer



## VAringbill (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm planning my first trip to ND for next fall with some family.....planning on coming to the SE. Can anyone suggest a good town to setup base camp? I've seen advertisements from farmers wanting to rent their houses out to hunters....and they offer their land to hunt. Is that a good idea? Or is it better to stay in a town and try to find info from the residents? We are considering hiring a guide, but would rather freelance. All advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

VAringbill said:


> I'm planning my first trip to ND for next fall with some family.....planning on coming to the SE. Can anyone suggest a good town to setup base camp? I've seen advertisements from farmers wanting to rent their houses out to hunters....and they offer their land to hunt. Is that a good idea? Or is it better to stay in a town and try to find info from the residents? We are considering hiring a guide, but would rather freelance. All advice is greatly appreciated!


Welcome to the Nodak Outdoors!

I saw you also posted a similar thread in the Duck forum. Any of the "larger" small towns in the SE are good. Since you are coming next year, you have plenty of time to do some good research. You have many different choices as you've seen. I'm sure you can do a search on here and find old articles discussing guiding and the opposition to it. Guys on this site don't favor using a guide/outfitter as longterm it is ruining the hunting for everyone. You can definitely be successful freelancing if you put some effort into it. If however you do find a good farmer willing to rent out his barn to you that is definitely a viable option, and not quite along the lines of the serious guiding that is ruining ND hunting via locking up all the land.

It all depends on the type of hunt you want. I know alot of guys just love being out in the ND countryside, and don't mind spending a few days sitting at the coffee table of a farmhouse asking permission during the first few days of their visit.

However, the best way to make those relationships is to come to ND during the summer when things aren't so crazy during fall harvest. Spending 3 days out here to secure some fall hunting during that time is much more successful than waiting the week of your trip. Plus if you are handy and willing to put in some sweat equity you'll earn more respect.

Just remember that the farmers out here get inundated with permission requests. Often times they already have a whole bunch of NR "friends" who have also been putting in time for access. It might take some searching to secure good hunting.

Good Luck!

If you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me.

Ryan


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on Ryan, be honest.

There are no birds of any kind here in North Dakota except for coot's and ol' cootkiller is taking care of them. Try California, they have LOTS of birds! oke:

Just kidding!

Ryan is correct in EVERYTHING he posted, IMHO. Most towns are accomodating but will not take you to "the" spot to hunt. You have a lot of time to research.

PM me if you have any other questions and good luck!


----------



## Wingshooter 311 (Oct 23, 2006)

My family and I travel have been traveling to South Dakota for many years now and feel the need to head north. South Dakota is being bought up and slapped up with posted signs from out-of-staters. Land prices are high. I understand you have a program called PLOTS and have read that the law in North Dakota is that if there is no posted sign, it is legal to hunt there. Could you elaborate on these aspects for me please? Thanks.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://gf.nd.gov/info/plots.html

http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/smallgameguide.html#posting



Wingshooter 311 said:


> My family and I travel have been traveling to South Dakota for many years now and feel the need to head north. South Dakota is being bought up and slapped up with posted signs from out-of-staters. Land prices are high. I understand you have a program called PLOTS and have read that the law in North Dakota is that if there is no posted sign, it is legal to hunt there. Could you elaborate on these aspects for me please? Thanks.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... osted+land


----------

